# Women Are Better Than Men



## MA-Caver (Mar 4, 2011)

Well ladies rejoice, a new book is out that settles the question are women better than men? ... http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/life...verything-q-a-with-author-dan-abrams-2460114/
Author Dan Abrams writes a book with an inordinately long title ... Man Down: Proof Beyond a Reasonable Doubt That Women Are Better Cops, Drivers, Gamblers, Spies, World Leaders, Beer Tasters, Hedge Fund Managers, and Just About Everything Else and his book helps answers the question why it is so. 

He states one pretty obvious fact that was surprising to him...  "I was most surprised at how conclusive the evidence was for the fact that women tolerate pain better."  My thought was... dude try pushing something the size of a melon out of a hole the size of a lemon (childbirth) and try to bear that pain. 

Interesting book it seems, I'll try to pick it up at the local library.


----------



## K-man (Mar 4, 2011)

Does this mean, when someone tells me I'm "training like an Old Woman", it's actually a compliment?   :shrug:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh come on!! They cant be better then us at farting, or being obnoxiouscan they?

Even you can be replaced with a couple of C cell batteries.


----------



## crushing (Mar 4, 2011)

Obviously, Mr. Abrams took the title of this blog post as a challenge.

http://chartreuse.wordpress.com/200...how-to-guarantee-failure-in-the-21st-century/


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh dear yet another one of those ... only this time the blinkered man-hater is a man! :lol:.

As with any theory, you only have to disprove one part of it to disprove the whole - Mr. Abrams loses on the 'better drivers' platform.  Nearly all studies that I have seen maintain that when it comes to car handling the ladies have the edge, when it comes to actually driving in the environment, then it is the fellows that lead the way.

Odd ... each gender has a strength in a different area ... it's almost like we're meant to work together and help each other!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 5, 2011)

Conclusion, they are not better, just different.

 As Mark eludes to, *"Odd ... each gender has a strength in a different area ... it's almost like we're meant to work together and help each other"! *

As in child bearing, it takes two to tango.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No high ground, just shared ground......................


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 5, 2011)

seasoned said:


> No high ground, just shared ground......................



I like that. I may use it.

@ Sukerkin: Could you point us at some of the driving studies you mention? If that were so, wouldn't male insurance costs be closer to womens'? Nobody analyzes statistics like actuaries...


----------



## granfire (Mar 5, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I like that. I may use it.
> 
> @ Sukerkin: Could you point us at some of the driving studies you mention? If that were so, wouldn't male insurance costs be closer to womens'? Nobody analyzes statistics like actuaries...




I think those prices are linked to the prices of repairs: While women ding more often, guys more expensive.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 5, 2011)

:chuckles:  Sorry mate, no I can't - for I committed the heinous academic crime of quoting the conclusions of others from driving and public affairs programmes.

But I refuse to blush as my core point still stands - tho' the wisdom of Seasoned expressed it much clearer than I did :bows:.

When it comes to accident statistics, the curve is hugely skewed by young men, whose testosterone haze makes them think they can take and escape much greater risks than they can.  Plucking stats out of my behind once more, they represent something like 10% of the driving population and are involved in 40% of the accidents.  

Even in their cases tho', the general results are that their spatial awareness of other road users and 'threats' is better than their female counterparts. Which is as you'd expect, this is not a shocking conclusion really.  For those of us brought up steeped in the atmosphere of "girls can't drive", the 'surprise' from the study I primarily recall was that the ladies were better at actually driving the car in terms of it's operation.

As I say tho', all that was not really my point.  It was just the stick I picked up to bash the author over the head with for being a numpty.  

Men and women are different because evolutionary pressure made us different so as to cope with the challenges of not being eaten before we'd had chance to make some more humans.  Society has changed so dramatically fast that our gender defined adaptations have not had a prayer to adapt yet ... and if we don't sort things out soon in terms global energy and environment then that is just as well.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 5, 2011)

I suppose that author never saw this


----------



## shinbushi (Mar 7, 2011)

Name a major company *FOUNDED *by a women.


Name a conqueror that was a woman.
Name a professional female athlete that can beat a man at the same level
Name a women that has been a famous inventor?


----------



## zDom (Mar 7, 2011)

shinbushi said:


> Name a major company *FOUNDED *by a women.
> 
> 
> Name a conqueror that was a woman.
> ...




 Mary Kay Ash founded Mary Kay Inc. on Friday, September 13, 1963

 Tamar of Georgia (13th Century AD)

 Danica Patrick

 Marie Curie



IMO, the only reason God (or nature, if you prefer ...) made us men bigger and stronger was so we wouldn't be completely dominated by women


----------



## granfire (Mar 7, 2011)

zDom said:


>  Mary Kay Ash founded Mary Kay Inc. on Friday, September 13, 1963
> 
>  Tamar of Georgia (13th Century AD)
> 
> ...




LOL, Danica Patric....

There are actually a lot more that actually beat the guys on a constant basis:

Anky van Grunsven
Meredith Michaels Beerbaum
Ann Kursinsky...

And the list goes on and on...yes, a theme, since there are not a lot of sports where both compete on a level playing field. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Anderson_(inventor)
windshield wipers, don't leave home without them....


----------



## shinbushi (Mar 7, 2011)

zDom said:


>  Mary Kay Ash founded Mary Kay Inc. on Friday, September 13, 1963  -- Crap bought by other women. and more of a scam MLM than a real business.
> 
>  Tamar of Georgia (13th Century AD) was a ruling queen.  I said conquerors as in rode out in battle and took land in his own name like Alexander, Attila, Genghis Khan  Augustus etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nomad (Mar 7, 2011)

seasoned said:


> Conclusion, they are not better, just different.
> 
> As Mark eludes to, *"Odd ... each gender has a strength in a different area ... it's almost like we're meant to work together and help each other"! *
> 
> ...



I disagree.  I think women are far better... that's why I never dated a dude.  

Just sayin.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 7, 2011)

shinbushi said:


> zDom said:
> 
> 
> >  Mary Kay Ash founded Mary Kay Inc. on Friday, September 13, 1963  -- Crap bought by other women. and more of a scam MLM than a real business.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 7, 2011)

shinbushi said:


>  Marie Curie Her achievements include the creation of a theory of _radioactivity_ (a term she coined[2]), techniques for isolating radioactive isotopes, and the discovery of two new elements, polonium and radium. I said major inventor as in making a product ie lighbulb, peanut butter, automobile, airplane


 
There are a few people who did research and invented a "bomb" that relied upon Marie Curie's invention or findings. One could say these great men were only able to make their invention because they walked upon the ground work she had already put in place.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 8, 2011)

shinbushi said:


> Name a women that has been a famous inventor?


 

Hedy Lamarr.


----------



## granfire (Mar 8, 2011)

shinbushi said:


> zDom said:
> 
> 
> >  Mary Kay Ash founded Mary Kay Inc. on Friday, September 13, 1963  -- Crap bought by other women. and more of a scam MLM than a real business.
> ...


----------



## Nomad (Mar 8, 2011)

shinbushi said:


> Name a major company *FOUNDED *by a women.



OK, how about:

1.    Flower Films &#8211; Founded in 1995 by Drew Barrymore and Nancy Juvonen, Flower Films has grossed more than $870 million worldwide and produced such hits as Never Been Kissed (their very first movie), Charlie&#8217;s Angels, Donny Darko and Fifty First Dates. Barrymore and Juvonen had zero producing experience when they launched and now are a powerful force in the entertainment industry.

2.    The Baby Einstein Company &#8211; Julie Aigner-Clark launched The Baby Einstein Company in 1997 from her living room, producing the first of a series of Baby Einstein videos for babies and toddlers and grossing $10 million in sales in less than three years. One year later The Walt Disney Company snapped it up for an undisclosed amount (translation: mega bucks).

3.    PC Connection &#8211; In 1982 Patricia Gallup founded this direct computer supply business with her business partner, David Hall with a combined investment of $8,000. The company went public in 1998 (symbol: PCCC) and is now a Fortune 1000 company, with annual revenue exceeding $1 billion since 1999.

4.    Discovery Toys &#8211; A former pre-school teacher, Lane Nemeth founded Discovery Toys in 1978 with a $5,000 loan from her Grandma (hello TPE!). Nemeth recruited people to become educational consultants, selling children&#8217;s toys, books, and software in the home. She grew the company to more than $100 million in sales, and sold it to Avon Products, Inc. in 1997. Five years ago Nemeth launched Petlane, which employs the same method for selling toys and other products for pets.

5.    Omega World Travel &#8211; Founded in 1972 by Gloria Bohan, Omega World Travel began as an independent travel agency and grew to become the fourth largest travel management company in the U.S. With earnings of $1.2 billion a year, it&#8217;s not hard to see why Bohan was inducted into the Enterprising Women&#8217;s Hall of Fame!


shinbushi said:


> Name a conqueror that was a woman.





I think Joan of Arc might meet your criteria pretty handily



shinbushi said:


> [*]Name a professional female athlete that can beat a man at the same level



Billie Jean King: Everyone recognizes Billie Jean King. In 1973, this women&#8217;s tennis champion played male tennis legend Bobby Riggs. Even though Riggs was 55 and his best days over, everyone expected him to beat King, since he had defeated Margaret Court earlier in the year. If you had bet on King to win in Vegas, you would have been quite wealthy, since the odds were so high against her. She won against Riggs, and opened the door for more women in professional sports.



shinbushi said:


> [*]Name a women that has been a famous inventor?




*Here's a few for the last category...
*
Randice-Lisa Altschul invented the world's first disposable cell phone.

Mary Anderson invented the windshield wiper. Anderson was issued a patent for the wipers in 1905.

Barbara Askins Developed a totally new way of processing film.

Patricia Billings invented a indestructible and fireproof building material called Geobond®.

Rachel Brown co-invented Nystatin, the world's first useful antifungal antibiotic.

In 1886, Josephine Cochran invented the first practical dishwasher.

Martha Coston invented a pyrotechnic signaling system known as maritime signal flares.

Gertrude Belle Elion invented the leukemia-fighting drug 6-mercaptopurine, drugs that facilitated kidney transplants and other drugs for the treatment of cancer and leukemia.

Helen Free was the inventor of the home diabetes test.

Elizabeth Hazen co-invented Nystatin, the world's first useful antifungal antibiotic.

Dorothy Crowfoot Hodgkin used x-rays to find the structural layouts of atoms and to discover the overall molecular shape of over 100 molecules including: penicillin, vitamin B-12, vitamin D and insulin.

Amanda Theodosia Jones re-invented American food production by inventing vacuum packed canning.

Stephanie Louise Kwolek invented a material five times stronger than steel called Kevlar.

Alice Parker invented a new and improved gas heating furnace.

Ann Tsukamoto was the co-patenter of a process to isolate the human stem cell.

Dr. Grace Murray Hopper invented COBOL Computer Language

*and most importantly...

Ruth Wakefield - the Chocolate Chip Cookie Inventor*


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 8, 2011)

Nomad said:


> *Here's a few for the last category...
> *
> Randice-Lisa Altschul invented the world's first disposable cell phone.
> 
> ...


OK, besides these people, name one woman that has invented a damn thing. LOL
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 8, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Dr. Grace Murray Hopper invented COBOL Computer Language


 
The most verbose programming language known to man.  Make of that what you will.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 8, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> The most verbose programming language known to man.  Make of that what you will.


You miss one period and all hell breaks loose. LOL
Sean


----------

